# Driver loses control, flips Asplundh truck. One dead, one very badly burned.



## Sunrise Guy (Jun 3, 2011)

BASTROP COUNTY, Texas (KXAN) - The Department of Public Safety is investigating a fiery accident in Bastrop County that left one man dead and sent two others to the hospital. 

The accident happened on June 2nd, around 4:30 p.m. on Highway 290 near McDade, which is south of Elgin. 

Initial information indicates that three men in an Asplundh tree trimming truck were traveling eastbound on Highway 290 when the driver lost control of the truck, overcorrected and slammed the truck into a ditch, the truck then caught on fire.

"The driver died on scene and the middle passenger was taken by STAR Flight to University Medical Center Brackenridge with 80% burns to his body," said DPS Trooper James Perry. 

The other passenger was able to get out of the vehicle with only minor injuries; he was transported by ambulance to UMC Brackenridge as a precautionary measure. 

The identity of the deceased man has not been released at this time. 

****************************************************

The following is additional information I got from "reliable sources." : The chipper that was being towed behind the truck flipped first, causing the truck to behave erratically and then the driver over-corrected which flipped the truck, as well. When the police arrived they did not know that the driver, Miguel, was still inside the truck due to the flames. When the firemen got the flames extinguished only then was the driver's body found. The second fellow was flown to Brook Army Med Cntr with burns over 80% of his body. The third man escaped with only minor injuries.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Jun 10, 2011)

To clarify, based on my checking with what I found out, initially: The driver accidentally went off the road, first, then over-corrected causing the chipper to flip.


----------

